# Radiator leak?



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

it seems that coolant is coming from the top of radiator, the filler/neck part, and is leaking down the raditor. i will assume at first that it is the cap issue. But, before i do i wanted to see if anyone had issue with the rad around the neck part. the 2 lines seem to be fine when cold as it hasnot been fired up yet. its been sitting for a while and battery is out. i have noticed the coolant on the fan and over some lines around tranny lines and ac lines, seeming as it spit it last time i drove it.

i hope it's the cap. ended up filling it to top and will check later if it lost any.
any tests i can do to check the system?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i've seen a little pump that is built into a raditor cap. the way you can pressure it up without heating it up... i don't know how much it costs.

theres a lot of plastic in there and i've seen people break plastic radiator parts by leaning into it and placing a hand in the wrong spot...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it might have been one of the lines on top as the clip on it was lose. Fixed that part. The radiator was like 80% full, is that normal?? I added coolant all the way to top 2 days ago to see if it will leak and so far it's the same level on top. 

My question is are these supposed to be filled to top or less before I start running it??


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

As long as there's coolant in the overflow tank, it should balance itself out. After you run it, check the overflow tank and top it off if you have to.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

motoristx said:


> i've seen a little pump that is built into a raditor cap. the way you can pressure it up without heating it up... i don't know how much it costs


A radiator pressure tester? You can get a cheap one at Harbor Freight for about 70 bucks and better ones range up to over 300+ bucks or so depinding on the quality and complexity of the kit. I have a middle of the road Stant brand tester that I've had for years.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

HP11 said:


> A radiator pressure tester? You can get a cheap one at Harbor Freight for about 70 bucks and better ones range up to over 300+ bucks or so depinding on the quality and complexity of the kit. I have a middle of the road Stant brand tester that I've had for years.


Harbor Freight! Best cheap tools in the world! lol, I love that place


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> A radiator pressure tester? You can get a cheap one at Harbor Freight for about 70 bucks and better ones range up to over 300+ bucks or so depinding on the quality and complexity of the kit. I have a middle of the road Stant brand tester that I've had for years.


Just don't buy Stant t-stats! I went through 3 in 1 year before I manned up and went to GM for an OEM one.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

good info lads, i will keep this in mind...will be flushing the coolant in spring anyway, just want to make sure that it's not leaking before i do it. 

And, quick question, silly that is, how do i take the rail fuel guards off? just recently got the car so i'm still learning. i did not see any clips and i don't want to pull it to break it.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

firebird said:


> good info lads, i will keep this in mind...will be flushing the coolant in spring anyway, just want to make sure that it's not leaking before i do it.
> 
> And, quick question, silly that is, how do i take the rail fuel guards off? just recently got the car so i'm still learning. i did not see any clips and i don't want to pull it to break it.


ha ha, now i got a coolant leak! thats what i get for reusing an old hose.

I'm not looking at it right now, but i think there is a screw on each side of the fuel rail, then just pull it off the orings on the injectors. You'll need a Special tool for getting the fuel line off of it. Forgot what it's called, i just call it a fuel line opener. its like a small plastic ring you insert into the connection, Harbor Freight has themSearch results for: 'fuel line'! I'd be replacing all the orings when it goes back together, just rather be safe then having fuel leaking over hot stuff.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cool thanks, i'll check into it


----------

